# Red Cherry Shrimp



## MelaGal99 (Nov 6, 2005)

We have a shrimp only tank. Recently we've seen these thread/worm like creatures in the tank. 

Anyone have any idea what they are??

Thanks
~annette


----------



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

My guess would be leeches.

I have them; they gross me out!! :-&


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

They may be parasitic tape worms. If they are white and very thin than this is likely what they are.


----------



## MelaGal99 (Nov 6, 2005)

and if they are, what should I do about them?
~a


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have them a well, I see them swim all the time through the water coloumn. I think it is caused by overfeeding?


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

If you see worms at large in the tank, the odds are that they are *not* parasites. Parasites are on or in their hosts.

If you see them swimming free in the water (especially if they swim in sine waves), they are likely nematodes. If gliding around on the sustrate and glass, they are likely planaria. Both in significant nummers hit heavily at an excess of organics in the tank.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

It could be planaria.

Do a water change, siphoning the substrate as you do, check and clean your filter with the drawn out water and don't overfeed.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Take a look at this site, you may find what you have.

Here's another site.


----------



## MelaGal99 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the information.

I'm not sure how to siphon the substrate without taking up many of the shrimps!

We have done a partial water change.

Will these organisms do damage to the shrimp?

~annette


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Cut down on the feeding. These can multiply at an alarming rate of left unchecked.
They fight with shrimps for food and are unsightly, otherwise quite harmless.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

MelaGal99 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I'm not sure how to siphon the substrate without taking up many of the shrimps!
> 
> ...


Annette,

Do it carefully and paying attention to where the shrimp are. What type of siphonning device you have? Manual one or a Python?

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## MelaGal99 (Nov 6, 2005)

milalic said:


> Annette,
> 
> Do it carefully and paying attention to where the shrimp are. What type of siphonning device you have? Manual one or a Python?
> 
> ...


I use a small python siphon... one that you shake to get it flowing.

and yes, I do watch where the shrimp are... however there are becoming so many that it is hard to avoid them. Sometimes I just change out some water without siphoning the gravel. I also will use a mess guard around the siphon.

~a


----------



## goldielovr (Apr 12, 2006)

How to suck up the crud without sucking up the shrimp:
put a bit of fish net over the end of the siphon, holding it on with a little rubber band. Then keep one hand on the siphon hose so you can kink it and stop the flow if a shrimp fetches up against the net.


----------

